# 5.KBU Kalenderblatt (Versuch 2)



## Handlampe (31. Mai 2009)

Puh, wie schon gesagt: Dieses Mal war die Auswahl der 10 Bilder nicht wirklich einfach, bei so vielen Guten. An alle Fotografen, deren Bild es nicht geschafft hat: Nicht böse sein, das nächste Mal dann...


*Bild 1*






_Foto: rosadrnorden
Fahrer: flämischer löwe mit Teamkollege Markus Stolz
Ort: Weltcup Rennen in Belgien Houffalize
Wann: 02.05.09_





*
Bild 2*





_Location: Auffahrt von Vesio zum Tremalzo
Fahrer: Jörg = Lüni
Datum: 15.05.09
Bild: Manni_




*Bild 3*




_
7Gb; 21.05.09; Foto: Ines_




*Bild 4*





_Location: Bergisches Land
Fahrer: Ridefirst Marc
Fotograf: Freesoul
Datum: 20.05.2009 _




*Bild 5*





Location: Vinschgau Sonnenberg
Fahrer: Sylvia (KiBa) und Thomas (Daywalker74)
Fotograf: blitzfitz
Datum: 02.05.2009




*Bild 6*





_Locatione: England, Peak District
Bildkünstler: Mikkael
Stuntman: on  any sunday_




*Bild 7*





_Titel: Zugspitze
Location: Hintergraseck, Elmau - Bayern
Fotograf: Mikkael_



*
Bild 8*




_
Ort: Wiese bei Herkenrath
Fahrer: v.r.n.l. @Jerd, @Ralf und @Aphos
Knipser: @Enrgy_



*Bild 9*





_Location: Hidden Trail an der Corna Vecchia
Fahrer: Jörg = Lüni
Datum: 16.05.09_




*Bild 10*





_Daniela, Lutz und Markus (Dusty Bottoms)
Auffahrt zur Marzoner Alm.
Bild: Pacman_


----------



## Handlampe (2. Juni 2009)

Um das nochmal zu erwähnen: Da ich ja den Kalender mind. Anfang Dezember in Druck geben lasse, wird zumindest das beste 2. platzierte Bild (vielleicht auch die 2 besten Zweitplatzierten) den Weg in den Kalender finden....also fleißig weiter abstimmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (3. Juni 2009)

Das ist ja mal wieder richtig spannend!
Aber bei so guten Fotos eigentlich kein Wunder!
Also, immer schön fleißig abstimmen!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (3. Juni 2009)

Ich fänds nicht schlecht, wenn sich die ganzen guten Fotos wieder mehr auf den Köln/Bonner Raum, also unsere Heimat beziehen würden. So wie es 'KBU' schon umschreibt.
Alpenbilder sind sicherlich auch nett, aber schon in anderen Kalendern zu genüge vorhanden.


----------



## sibby08 (3. Juni 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ich fänds nicht schlecht, wenn sich die ganzen guten Fotos wieder mehr auf den Köln/Bonner Raum, also unsere Heimat beziehen würden. So wie es 'KBU' schon umschreibt.
> Alpenbilder sind sicherlich auch nett, aber schon in anderen Kalendern zu genüge vorhanden.


 
Ich habe zwar für Bild 6 gestimmt, weil das Bild einfach rundum Spitze ist , aber ich unterstütze auch Andreas sein Argument den KBU Kalender auch mit Bildern aus den KBU Raum zu füttern.



> Um das nochmal zu erwähnen: Da ich ja den Kalender mind. Anfang Dezember in Druck geben lasse, wird zumindest das beste 2. platzierte Bild (vielleicht auch die 2 besten Zweitplatzierten) den Weg in den Kalender finden....also fleißig weiter abstimmen...


Hier möchte ich noch mal meinen Vorschlag einbringen rückwirkend eine Abstimmung zu einem 2008er Dezember Bild zu machen. Von der Jahreszeit passt das dann sicher besser als unter Umständen ein Bild aus dem Hochsommer.

Aber Uwe, es war Deine Idee mit dem Kalender und Du hast die Arbeit damit. Deshalb verstehe das bitte nur als Anregung


----------



## ultra2 (4. Juni 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ich fänds nicht schlecht, wenn sich die ganzen guten Fotos wieder mehr auf den Köln/Bonner Raum, also unsere Heimat beziehen würden. So wie es 'KBU' schon umschreibt.
> Alpenbilder sind sicherlich auch nett, aber schon in anderen Kalendern zu genüge vorhanden.



Da gehe ich doch mal mit dem Andreas konform. Hat er das verdient? In diesem Fall schon.


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Juni 2009)

Da der Kalender ja ein regionaler Kalender sein wird finde ich, dass das Bild Nummer 8 genial ist. Gerne würde ich ja für mein Foto auch noch ein paar Stimmen haben, wobei ganz ernst gesehen ein Foto mit einer Startnummer nicht in den Kalender paßt. Vielleicht gefällt Euch das hier:


----------



## Schildbürger (4. Juni 2009)

Ja die Bilder sollten schon einen Regionalen Bezug haben.
Alpenbilder sind schon toll, passen aber nicht so ganz, auch sollte das Bild etwas zeigen das zur Jahreszeit passt.
Und Bilder von Rennen passen gar nicht da hinein.
Danke Uwe, für die Arbeit.


----------



## ultra2 (4. Juni 2009)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Und Bilder von Rennen passen gar nicht da hinein.




Nee Helmut sehe ich nicht so. Was für die einen (zugegeben die meisten) Touren sind, sind für andere Rennen. Zu unserer Region gehören beide.

Mir ist ein gutes Rennfoto allemal lieber als das 20ste Motiv "Ein paar Biker und einzelner Baum".

@ Schildbürger - ich vermiße deine Anmeldung


----------



## rpo35 (4. Juni 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht gefällt Euch das hier:...


Nett, aber leider total unscharf.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (5. Juni 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Vielleicht gefällt Euch das hier:



Hmm. Dazu sollte man vielleicht einen Thread "Blurry Poser-Pic's" (sic!) im KTWR aufmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (5. Juni 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nee Helmut sehe ich nicht so. Was für die einen (zugegeben die meisten) Touren sind, sind für andere Rennen. Zu unserer Region gehören beide.



Das sehe ich genauso!
Unser Hobby hat eine Menge Facetten und das ist ja 
das geile daran!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. Juni 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Nett, aber leider total unscharf.



Kann der gute Pierre ja nix dafür, wenn er für Mann oder Frau an der Kamera mal wieder (viel) zu schnell war ....


----------



## Andreas-MTB (5. Juni 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Mir ist ein gutes Rennfoto allemal lieber als das 20ste Motiv "Ein paar Biker und einzelner Baum".



Mich würde ein Rennbild auch nicht stören. Wenn man solch ein Bild sieht, dazu mal hin und wieder die Leistungsdaten von Pierre seiner Trainings und Rennen erfährt, ihn mal persönlich gesehen hat auf einer Tour und in etwa nachvollziehen kann, welche Arbeit hinter der gezeigten Wettkampfleistung steckt, der sieht so ein Bild vielleicht mit anderen Augen. So gehts mir zumindest. Jedoch sollte das Bild qualitativ schon Kalenderwürdig sein 
Letztendlich ist der Kalender Uwes Projekt und mehr als ein Vorschlag solls nicht sein.


----------



## Marc B (5. Juni 2009)

...wenn ich auf dem Drop-Bild nur nicht so doof dreinschauen würde


----------



## Bagatellschaden (5. Juni 2009)

Ich guck mir die Bilder jetzt schon seit Tagen an und noch immer will mir keines gefallen. Wo ist denn die Option "Nur weiß, mit Tagen"?


----------



## Handlampe (5. Juni 2009)

Nunja, bis jetzt sind sämtliche Gewinnerbilder aus der Region. Ich persönlich finde dann aber ein schönes Bild, welches nicht aus der Region ist in einem Kalender nicht schlecht....da bekommt man so schön Fernweh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (5. Juni 2009)

Hmm, interessant, wie viele neue Menschen schon abgestimmt haben. Entweder spricht sich die Sache hier rum..oder der Trend geht doch zur Zweitstimme . Mir soll's egal sein...Hauptsache, wir knacken bald die hunderter Marke.


----------



## ralf (5. Juni 2009)

Zweitstimme ... ... ? Ist doch lächerlich. Sowas macht doch hier keiner! 
.
.
.
.
... kann man eigentlich am Sonntag zur EU-Wahl 'ne Zeitstimme abgeben? 
Da gehen doch sicher alle hin - oder? Vor oder nach dem Biken ...


----------



## sibby08 (5. Juni 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hmm, interessant, wie viele neue Menschen schon abgestimmt haben. Entweder spricht sich die Sache hier rum..oder der Trend geht doch zur Zweitstimme . Mir soll's egal sein...Hauptsache, wir knacken bald die hunderter Marke.


 
Ja, sogar aus Sachsen Anhalt wird abgestimmt . 
Gruß an Udo1


----------



## Redfraggle (6. Juni 2009)

ralf schrieb:


> ... kann man eigentlich am Sonntag zur EU-Wahl 'ne Zeitstimme abgeben?
> Da gehen doch sicher alle hin - oder? Vor oder nach dem Biken ...



Kann man nicht, aber gut daß Du noch einmal darauf aufmerksam 
gemacht hast.
Auch wenn das ein Mountainbikeforum ist,
Leute geht wählen!!
Barbara


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. Juni 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Kann man nicht, aber gut daß Du noch einmal darauf aufmerksam
> gemacht hast.
> Auch wenn das ein Mountainbikeforum ist,
> Leute geht wählen!!
> Barbara


 
Genau, geht wählen: Ihr habt 31 Kandidaten in NRW (für wirklich jeden etwas dabei). Und ich sitze nicht das ganze WE umsonst im Büro.... .
Grüße aus dem Wahlamt - und hier regnet nix!


----------



## _coco_ (6. Juni 2009)

kann man immer noch bilder zum voten irgendwo abgeben ?


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Juni 2009)

_coco_ schrieb:


> kann man immer noch bilder zum voten irgendwo abgeben ?



Für den Mai geht das nicht mehr , aber Juni-Bilder kannst du  HIER  reinstellen


----------



## Handlampe (6. Juni 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Mir ist ein gutes Rennfoto allemal lieber als das 20ste Motiv "Ein paar Biker und einzelner Baum".




...ich fühle mich gerade persönlich angegriffen...


----------



## ultra2 (6. Juni 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...ich fühle mich gerade persönlich angegriffen...



Aber Uwe...

...die Bilder an sich sind gut, sie sollten nur nicht jeden Monat zieren.


----------



## ralf (6. Juni 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Genau, geht wählen: Ihr habt 31 Kandidaten in NRW (für wirklich jeden etwas dabei). Und ich sitze nicht das ganze WE umsonst im Büro.... .
> Grüße aus dem Wahlamt - und hier regnet nix!



... und wer sich nicht entscheiden kann: Hier gibt es die ultimative Wahlhilfe. 
Jetzt gibt es keinen Grund mehr nicht wählen zu gehen! Und - wer es trotzdem nicht tut, halte anschließend am Stammtisch bitte die Klappe!

_Sorry Uwe für den leichten Mißbrauch Deiner Plattform. Es bietet sich aber gerade so passend an ...
Hier habe ich ja bereits gevotet. _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (6. Juni 2009)

Was passiert denn bei Stimmengleichheit? Und ich mein nicht bei der Europawahl.


----------



## Handlampe (7. Juni 2009)

Yeah....es ist geschafft: 100 Teilnehmer  und das Bild von der Insel hat sich extrem knapp durchgesetzt.







Aber ich denke, das Bild von Volker wird sich über die lucky loser Reglung auch für den Kalender qualifizieren.


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Juni 2009)

ralf schrieb:


> ... und wer sich nicht entscheiden kann: Hier gibt es die ultimative Wahlhilfe.
> Jetzt gibt es keinen Grund mehr nicht wählen zu gehen! Und - wer es trotzdem nicht tut, halte anschließend am Stammtisch bitte die Klappe!
> 
> _Sorry Uwe für den leichten Mißbrauch Deiner Plattform. Es bietet sich aber gerade so passend an ...
> Hier habe ich ja bereits gevotet. _



Und zwar: dann aber auch für immer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sibby08 (7. Juni 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Und zwar: dann aber auch für immer!!!!!!!!!


 
Ich war nicht wählen. Welche Partei hätte ich denn auch als gesetzestreuer Sportschütze wählen sollen? Momentan sind wir Sportschützen ja alle geächtet. 
Bei den nächsten Olympischen Spielen freut man sich in der Politik wieder über die ersten Medaillien von uns Sportschützen .


----------



## joscho (7. Juni 2009)

Na Sibby, das ist aber ein etwas schwaches Argument. Immerhin soll es ja nun Paintball an den Kraken gehen - das ist zwar an Schwachsinn kaum zu übertreffen, aber deren Lobby scheint schwächer zu sein als eure.
Wer sich an solchem Geplänkel beteiligt disqualifiziert sich zwar für jegliche Wahl, aber es gibt ja nun doch noch Andere.


----------



## sibby08 (8. Juni 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Na Sibby, das ist aber ein etwas schwaches Argument. Immerhin soll es ja nun Paintball an den Kraken gehen - das ist zwar an Schwachsinn kaum zu übertreffen, aber deren Lobby scheint schwächer zu sein als eure.
> Wer sich an solchem Geplänkel beteiligt disqualifiziert sich zwar für jegliche Wahl, aber es gibt ja nun doch noch Andere.


 
Momentan leisten sich aber einige Politiker Wahlkampf pur. Unterschriftenaktionen, Schützenvereine raus aus angemieteten Räumlichkeiten in der Schule... 
Aber was solls, für das alles aus zu diskutieren ist das hier das falsche Forum.
Hier geht es um unser gemainsam schönes Hobby: *Biken *


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Momentan leisten sich aber einige Politiker Wahlkampf pur. Unterschriftenaktionen, Schützenvereine raus aus angemieteten Räumlichkeiten in der Schule...
> Aber was solls, für das alles aus zu diskutieren ist das hier das falsche Forum.
> Hier geht es um unser gemainsam schönes Hobby: *Biken *



Eine Anmerkung habe ich aber noch. Uns Hundebesitzern ging es genau so. Im Gegenteil es war noch schlimmer. Weil du ja dierekt zu erkennen bist. Da habt ihr es noch besser. Aber deshalb nicht wählen zu gehen finde ich dann auch etwas schwach. Aber du hast Recht nun wieder zum biken.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (8. Juni 2009)

...aber nicht, befor ich meinen Senf nicht auch noch dazu gegeben habe .

Diese Paintball Geschichte einzuschränken finde ich persönlich nicht schlecht. Denn hier wird nicht auf gekringelte Scheiben geschossen oder rein virtuell am Rechner agiert, sondern auf echte reale Menschen! Der Spaßfaktor mag zwar recht hoch sein und ich  hätte sicherlich auch meinen Spaß daran, aber angesichts der Verrohung der Jugend ist das für mich eher wie ein Sprungbrett innerhalb der Gewaltbereitschaft zu sehen. Ich glaube sehr wohl, daß die Hemmschwelle zum Gebrauch der Schußwaffe erheblich herab gesetzt wird, auch/und wenn es keine Farbkugdelwaffe ist. 

Udos Sportschießen ist meiner Meinung nach was anderes, würde ich aber in Kellern von Schulen, bzw. von Kindern bevölkerten nahen Einrichtungen/Umgebungen auch nicht wirklich unterstützen.

Apropo Wähler .... Illusionisten?


----------



## Enrgy (8. Juni 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Denn hier wird nicht auf gekringelte Scheiben geschossen oder rein virtuell am Rechner agiert, sondern auf echte reale Menschen!



Was folgt dann als nächstes?  Verbot von Wasserpistolen? Auch da wird ja schon in frühester Jugend auf Menschen geschossen....

PS: welcher Sack hat da gestern noch für Bild 6 gestimmt? Unglaublich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (8. Juni 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> ....würde ich aber in Kellern von Schulen, bzw. von Kindern bevölkerten nahen Einrichtungen/Umgebungen auch nicht wirklich unterstützen.
> 
> Apropo Wähler .... Illusionisten?


 
In Bayern sogar teilweise Schulsport, führt auch nachweislich zur Konzentrationsförderung bei.
Nur noch der Hinweis, das die legal und offiziell bei der Stadt angemieteten Räumlichkeiten erst benutzt werden, wenn die Schüler schon lange zuhause sind. Keine Gefahr (die gibt es sowieso nicht).
Schießen ist neben Schach so ziemlig die ungefährlichste Sportart.


----------



## joscho (8. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Was folgt dann als nächstes?  Verbot von Wasserpistolen?



Schiffe versenken Irgendein Zusammenhang zur Gustloff oder Titanic wird sich bestimmt herstellen lassen 
Und Brennball ist ja wohl auch so ein Mördersport.

Zu Paintball; man sollte wenigstens ganz grob wissen über was man schreibt - Paintball ist in Deutschland ab 18 Jahren und nur auf dafür bestimmtem Geländen erlaubt. Sich von derartigem politischen Geplänkel blenden und ablenken zu lassen ist wohl genau der Sinn der Sache.

Sorry Uwe, musste sein und ist jetzt auch Schluss (von meiner Seite hier)


----------



## sibby08 (8. Juni 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Sorry Uwe, musste sein und ist jetzt auch Schluss (von meiner Seite hier)


 
Von meiner Seite auch (hatte extra mit meinen Kommentaren gewartet bis die Abstimmung vorbei war )


----------



## sibby08 (8. Juni 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Yeah....es ist geschafft: 100 Teilnehmer  und das Bild von der Insel hat sich extrem knapp durchgesetzt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Glückwunsch an Mikkael und On any Sunday! Das Bild vereint alles was ein Biker Herz höher schlagen lässt .


----------



## ChaosRaven (8. Juni 2009)

Paintball-Verbot ist übrigens seit knapp zwei Wochen wieder vom Tisch, da sich u.a. ein Herr Wiefelspütz (phonetisch) sich über massive Beschwerden via Email und per Post bei der SPD wundern musste.


----------



## Race4Hills (8. Juni 2009)

Hier noch kurtz was zur Diskusion KBU !

Ich bin der Meinung das durch aus Bilder von anderen Gegenden gezeigt werden und mit einbezogen werden könne so lange ein bekannter Biker aus KBU dabei ist.

Gute Nacht

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (9. Juni 2009)

Wir brauchen dringend ein fünfbändiges Regelwerk (à tausend Seiten) für den Kalender. Vielleicht könnte sich mal jemand in Brüssel drum kümmern?


----------



## sibby08 (9. Juni 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Wir brauchen dringend ein fünfbändiges Regelwerk (à tausend Seiten) für den Kalender. Vielleicht könnte sich mal jemand in Brüssel drum kümmern?


 
Brauchen wir nicht. Es war Uwe´s Idee, er hat (macht sich) die Arbeit und er setzt die Regeln fest. Alles andere ist nur konstruktive Kritik, respektive Anmerkungen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Juni 2009)

Ich bin dagegen, egal wofür !


----------



## Redfraggle (9. Juni 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Wir brauchen dringend ein fünfbändiges Regelwerk (à tausend Seiten) für den Kalender. Vielleicht könnte sich mal jemand in Brüssel drum kümmern?



Genau!
Und wo wir schon mal dabei sind, gründen wir die MFP ( Mountainbiker und
Freunde Partei ), da haben wir dann schon ein paar Stimmen sicher;
wenn sie dann abgegeben werden!! !


----------



## Bagatellschaden (9. Juni 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Genau!
> Und wo wir schon mal dabei sind, gründen wir die MFP ( Mountainbiker und
> Freunde Partei ), da haben wir dann schon ein paar Stimmen sicher;
> wenn sie dann abgegeben werden!! !



Dann wäre zu klären, ob wir gegebenenfalls mit der LVFP, der Liteviller&Friends-Partei koalieren. Parteitrinkflasche hätte ich schon.


----------

